# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  A Small Heist [5e] IC

## J-H

After a grueling, lucrative, and noteworthy adventure involving a green dragon, your group has taken several days off to rest, recharge, restock your supplies, and otherwise relax.  One afternoon, a brown-haired human boy, around 10 years old, approaches you as you return to your inn.  "You lot are the adventurers who fought that dragon recently, the grass-colored one, right?"

*Spoiler*
Show


You are in fact that group.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"It was more like a mint green with a hint of moss, but yes, we are them."

Barit had slumped into an empty chair and waved toward the waitress, indicating for a beer.

"You look a bit young to be an apprentice dragon slayer. So what can we do for you?"

----------


## J-H

I'll stay away from dragons sir.  Olivier Sandalwood paid me to bring you a message:  Please come and visit him at his office this afternoon for a short job.  He said the re-numer-ashun was good, whatever that means.  Hes over in the Merchant District.  I can take you there if youre ready soon, or I can give you directions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




*"That sounds like a job offer. Leave the instructions with us and buy yourself some honey cakes."*
Barit replied, flicking a silver coin to the boy. 

Once the boy was gone, he turned to his friends: *"Bet you a gold coin, they want something dead. Should we take a look or just do a divination. My scrying glass is hot and ready."*

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

*Or somebody,* - Raevis answers laconically, meditating over the piece of fried meat. In was a little too early to embark on another adventure, in his opinion, but offers do not appear on order. *- Have anybody heard anything about him?*

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



Breedo stretches and looks blearily around the room, "Sorry, must have dosed off, you were sayin', about a guy in the merchant quarter? Never trust a merchant unless they leave the door to their shop open at night is what I say." Then he gives a toothy grin, "Maybe this guy leaves his shop open, let's go see."

Breedo looks a bit more awake, downs his beer and looks at the others. "Well?" he asks with another toothy grin.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




*"No scrying then? Fine by me, let's go."*
Barit was back on his feet before he had spoken the last words. With just a word and a gesture, he changed his looks a bit, to make him appear like a merchant himself.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4
Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip sits back in his seat, drinking with his friends. When the boy arrives and offers to direct us for a short job, Clip agrees.

*"A job sounds interesting. What do you know about this Olivier Sandalwood? Have you worked for him before? Does he treat you well."*

Clip thinks you can tell a lot about someone based on how they treat a messenger. As such, he offers the boy another silver coin to go along with Barit's.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District

----------


## J-H

Brus shrugs.  "I go here and there, he doesn't try to stiff me.  He pays well enough for me to know to not talk about who he sends me to talk to, no offense sir."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




With that out of the way, Barit made to follow the directions to the merchant's house

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4
Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip stands up to go with Barit. He's clearly excited to have something possibly interesting to do. *"It seems good enough for me. Let's go see what Mr. Sandalwood has to say."*

He turns to the boy one more time, *"What's your name? If we were ever to need an honest, discreet messenger, where could we find you?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier

----------


## J-H

"Brus.  I'm around."  He doesn't seem too interested in picking up new customers, for all that he is slightly awed by your magical gear.

Following the directions a little later, Sandalwoods office is on the second floor of a sturdy stone building.  There is no exterior signage, merely an enclosed staircase leading up to a second floor landing and door.
*Spoiler: Passive Perception DC 15*
Show


Passive Perception 15 or higher:  Several of the steps and the doorframe have subtle runes worked into them.  
*Spoiler: Arcana DC 14*
Show

They are runes of warding designed to bring ill-luck to any who approach with hostile intent.

----------


## Frendle

Breedo scratches his chin as he looks at the doorway and stairs. "Something is amiss here, I see glowing sigils, anyone else see it? What are they? I'm guessing this merchant locks his doors at night."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4
Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip had missed the runes, but when Breedo points them out, he looks them over and thinks he knows what they are.

*"I think they are runes of warding designed to bring ill-luck to any who approach with hostile intent. Good thing we are here as guests."*

He continues along with the others towards their destination on the second floor.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




Barit shrugged: *"'Probably won't kill us' is good enough in my book"*, before rapping his knuckles three times sharply against the door, before trying the latch to enter directly.

----------


## J-H

The door is, in fact, unlocked.  As you open it, you hear the voice of a slightly older man call out "Come in."  You begin to walk in.

"Excellent, you must be the dragon-slayers.  I am Olivier Sandalwood, and thank you for coming so promptly."  Olivier is a human male who looks to be in his 50s based on the amount of grey in his hair, dressed in a fine suit and wearing several small and discreet magical items, including what you recognize as a Ring of Protection. He gestures towards a small sitting area containing a sofa and a number of chairs grouped around a coffee table.  

His office does contain a desk as well as the sitting area, but its a large room, probably about 50x50.  You see several book-cases holding what appear to be ornate books and scroll cases, as well as stands on the floor and hooks on the wall for displaying suits of armor, clothing, and weapons.  Some hold items, and others dont.  Everything on display is unique, and most appear to be of high quality materials.  Two very detailed statues of warriors flank the front door.

"Thank you for coming so quickly.  Word of your exploits and professionalism has reached my ears, as such things tend to, and I believe you are well-suited for a task I need completed with some urgency."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




Barit smiled *"Well, when a rich... I mean upstanding member of society calls, we certainly take note. What is it that you need our help with? You look like a serious collector. Do you need help picking up a... collectible? But be warned, our help certainly comes at a cost..."*

----------


## J-H

Olivier smiles slightly.  "I would expect nothing less.  I'm hardly a charity case."

"As you can see, I am a dealer in items antique and unique.  I maintain an inventory, but most of my business is based on knowing what is out there and on the market  or off the market  so that when my clients need something, I already know where to source it from.  This includes magical items, a couple of which I intend to offer as payment on completion of my task for you.  My experience is that people who live such exciting and dangerous lives as you do often value such things more than the gold they sell for."

"Bear with me a moment, as there's some context on this particular job.  Have you been following the news from the Duchy of Eastland?  Its a couple of hundred miles east and two borders away from here.  The main line of inheritance has died off, and there are several cadet branches who all seem to have roughly equal claims.  All of them are scrambling to define and prove their exact degrees of relation and separation.  It so happens that theres a book here in town named Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast that traces noble geneaologies for several nations, including the Duchy of Eastland, from a period about 500 years ago to about 200 years ago.  Its an original copy and can be proven as such, and is thus extremely valuable to the proper buyers as they  attempt to push their claims to power.

Its also in the hands of Eldaroth, a wealthy wizard  he used to be an adventuring type like you, very powerful and talented, but decided he liked wealth and parties better than running ragged on the road.  
Eldaroth and I have had a few run-insand we grate on each other at a personal level.  I am quite certain that if he knew I was interested in the book, he would prefer to burn it rather than sell it to me."  Olivier grimaces at this.

"The thing is, he probably doesnt even know he has the book.  It was part of a collection of about 20 books that he bought at an auction two years ago.  Most of the collection was arcane tomes and some historical pieces on ancient wizard-duel practices.  Hes never shown any interest in politics, so the book should simply be sitting on a shelf in his library gathering dust.  I want the book, and, in the interests of both peace and my safety, I dont want him to ever even notice that its gone!

That means I need someone to break into his house, steal one book and nothing else, and then leave without him ever being the wiser.

Olivier pauses after that long-winded expression to see if you have any questions so far.  You can tell he's got more details to share.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --




Barit's smile grew wider *"Oh, a mighty wizard. And a book that he won't miss. But you haven't tried to send an agent to buy the book on your behalf. So I assume there is another layer to this story, isn't there? "*

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

Raevis nods: - *To send a trader without him knowing, who's interested, looking for several books, and suggesting something else in return, if the owner isn't interested in money. Only the next step should be breaking in.*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip listens along as Olivier explains the job. Clip isn't the best at reading people, and he's sure others in the group are better at detecting any untruths, but he is pretty good at putting puzzles together, so he looks at this as a puzzle, and there are several pieces missing. If there is an open chair, Clip sits down as he ponders the question.

*"This is interesting. Tell us more about the book. What does it look like? How did it get into the collection? How did you find out that Eldaron is in possession of this book? How do you know where he keeps it? How do we know he hasn't sold it already? Who else knows he has the book? None of this is to question your sincerity, sir. It's just that the more details we have, the better we can plan a heist... Sorry, that's too many questions. Please continue."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Frendle

Breedo looks at the merchant, then at his companions. "We can do this, but yeah, we need some more info."

"What kind of opposition can we expect? I think you'd rather have us not eliminate any of it, true?"

----------


## J-H

"If someone expresses interest in the book, then he'll realize he has it.  Eldaroth is, in my opinion, a somewhat unpleasant fellow, but he is by no means unintelligent.  Once reminded of the book, he's far too likely to associate it with current events and will seek to sell it to who knows which side in the possible conflict.  I believe I'm the only person in town who keeps such detailed records of past auctions, so it's likely that nobody else in the city knows he has it at.

One of my long-time clients is involved, and I intend to make sure my client is the one who gets the book.  I make sure my clients get only the best service, and sometimes that includes finding items for them before they even realize they have the need."  Olivier gives a satisfied smile; he's obviously proud of his approach to business, and it has apparently made him relatively well-off, despite his obscurity.

"Unfortunately, his estate is very well warded, and since this needs to be discreet enough that he has no reason to even try to track down a thief, a straightforward burglary is out.  If you're interested in the job, I have the details, a plan, and a time."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



*"Well then, I'm certainly interested to hear more about your plan. An undetectable theft inside a warded area sounds like a challenge."*
Barit listened intently.

----------


## Frendle

"Indeed it does. Tell us your plan, I think we are interested in taking this on." Breedo looks at the group, "Yes?" He looks gratefully at his Mithril armor and cloak and boots, "Good thing I'm a quiet sword slinger"

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

Raevis nods once again: - *I'm all ears.*

----------


## J-H

Olivier nods.  "Good.  There's a little bit of time to prepare, but not too much.  Eldaroth has recently let it become known that he is seeking a bride.  Tomorrow night, I expect him to attend a very well-attended ball at the Mayors mansion.  Everyone who is anyone of high rank and social status, or who wants to be widely known as that sort of person, is likely to be there.  Guests arrive an hour before sundown, and are likely to stay until midnight, so that is about a 6 hour span of time when Eldaroth will be gone.

His house lies in a relatively congested district, cheek-by-jowl with houses on either side belonging to wealthy individuals whom I advise you to not trouble, so it cannot be approached from the sides.  His front courtyard and gates are well-lit and lack any cover, and he has at least one large metal golem posted there to deter unwanted guests.

He does have a back garden area which does not appear to be well-lit at night.  Unfortunately, the garden is underneath his house wards.  Ive found out as much as I can about the wards on his property, and Im afraid they add a great deal of complexity to the theft.  Arcane sensors do not form within them, and disintegrate if they attempt to pass through the wards.  Since he wards against this, I am fairly certain teleportation magics will be blocked as well.  He has been observed to teleport to his house, so he can probably bypass that  which means if an alarm is triggered that somehow alerts him, he could return home almost instantly.  My observer also seen birds hit the shimmer of the wards and be disintegrated, although the owls living in the garden of the Glovers two houses down seem to be able to pass through.  I dont think he wanted to make them mad by accidentally killing their pets and heraldric symbol.

I had someone toss a few grasshoppers and other bugs at the wards under the appearance of play, and Im afraid to pass through them unharmed, youll have to be extremely small.  Olivier holds up his thumb and finger, about 1/2 apart.

As it happens, a transmuter I know owes me a favor, and was able to prepare four spell scrolls that shrink a person down to such a ridiculously small size.  The magic even shrinks equipment, so no worries about firing a tiny arrow and having it immediately resize to being a couple of feet long.   The size reduction also has some a localized warping effect on magic, meaning that any magic you cast while under the effects will be miniaturized just as you are.  Unfortunately, like other shape-changing magics, it wears off if you are sufficiently injured (in game terms, reaching 0 hp).

I propose to place you on the back fence in miniaturized form, then have you descend the fence, cross the yard, infiltrate the house, move to his library, which is probably on the ground floor based on my information, place the book into a Portable Hole which I shall lend to you, and leave without anyone being the wiser.  I can also provide a spell scroll of Modify Memory to help cover a slip-up, but unfortunately only one.  That's a spell people are reluctant to copy and sell.

In exchange for successful completion, I will provide an assortment of magical items, of which you may choose two.  If you successfully complete the job without detection, Ill add a bonus of another 1,000 gp or a Bag of magical Beans, which you will likely get more use out of than my customers will.

*Spoiler: Small Scale*
Show


The party will spend the majority of the adventure shrunken to a height of approximately 1/2.  This makes the world and all its creatures much larger.  All combat statistics are listed as normal to avoid creating confusion, but what would normally be 5 squares correspond to 1/2 squares in the real world.

At a tactical level, feel free to refer to distances in feet.  At an exploration level, descriptions will usually include the actual height as well as the effective height.  For example, the 8 stone wall in the back yard is 192 5(1/2") squares high, or an effective distance of 960!

Reaching 0hp, as with other shapechange spells, causes the spell to end.  If you were to drop to 0hp and revert to your normal form inside a 1" wide gap in the walls, it would be most unpleasant for both yourself and the wall.

Consider also the possibility of collateral damage and leaving evidence behind.  _Fireball_, for example, explicitly lights non-magical materials on fire.  It may be risky to detonate a fireball indoors.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip continues to listen. At the mention of payment, he decides to ask if we could get any of the magic up front. 

*"I'm not saying we accept yet. We need to discuss it first. But if we did, you know by our reputation that we would get the job done. And you might have some magic items that could help us. Perhaps we might have better odds if you paid that part up front."*

When Olivier describes the planned heist, Clip is skeptical but not completely dismissive. It might work. He speaks haltingly as if he is still thinking of what to say as he talks. 

*"If he excluded the owls... perhaps... we could use that to our advantage.. Raevis, do you think you could get the owls to help us? Maybe we could shrink down and then ride them past the wards, then we could break in either through an open window, or possibly the chimney, or some other way from the roof."*

He has a few more questions about this miniature size but focuses on what might be the most important one. 

*"If we are only 1/2" tall, how do you propose we get the book off the shelf and into a miniature portable hole? We couldn't even lift a book at that size."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

On mentioning the owls Raevis' familiar shows his head out of his master's cape and looks around. Then hides again. The druid speaks: - *I can become one myself, but I'd prefer to keep the possibility to shift.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



*"Hah, that sounds incredibly fun. I'm definitely in. As for getting things in and out: I can take refuge in my ring and stash the book there. But yes, having owls at our beg and call would be a great support - especially if we encounter rats and spiders.

But before we continue: Which items are you offering us beyond some magic beans?"*
Barit twirled his pact rod between his fingers like a baton.

----------


## J-H

"If there was a...problem..and you possessed anything which could be traced back to me as evidence, that would be bad.  Also, I unfortunately can only offer you items out of my stock on hand, due to the urgency of this opportunity."

*Spoiler: rewards*
Show


The DMG recommends it taking actual work or a broker for PCs to find magic items.  Olivier is one such broker and could become a recurring NPC.  As you may have noticed, his shop is safe against casual burglary.

This list is subject to change, as I haven't finalized the last part yet.  2 from the following list:

Cloak of Displacement
Staff of Healing
Saddle of the Cavalier
Gloves of Missile Snaring
Weapon +2, DM's choice of weapon type depending on the party
Giant Slayer Battleaxe

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



*"I see, but what about some free for sale potions that can't easily be tracked back to anyone in particular? I could imagine that an animal friendship potion would be of tremendous help while we are that small size and have to traverse a garden where even ants will be a considerable challenge."*
Barit replied, acknowledging the impressive collection.

----------


## J-H

"By all means, but unfortunately that's not the sort of item that I typically acquire for my customers.  I expect something like that would be part of the equipment you would procure for handling your end of the deal, or could perhaps be handled by your druid."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --


Barit shrugged:
*"Alright, seems like we have to go shopping now. When and were should we be tomorrow?*
Barit asked



*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+5)[*25*] Persuation for a bit of spending money

I'm adding two Potions of Animal Friendship to my inventory once this briefing is done

----------


## Frendle

"Well, we need time for shopping and we'll need to adjust our spells for the heist. Maybe meet back here at 4 tomorrow afternoon?" Says Breedo.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip nods along and agrees to the 4pm rendezvous that Breedo suggests.

*"That should give us time to get there, find the owls and see if we can get them to help us. If not, then we can have Barit use his ring, or push the book into the portable hole."

"I'm going to work on my armor a little and tailor my magic to the job at hand. Barit, are you going to see about buying potions?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --


Barit nodded:
*"Certainly. I love shopping. Anything I should bring you? Hm. I wonder if we come across a potion while we are small... would taking a bath in a standard potion be equivalent to a heal effect? I really can't wait to test this out.*

That done, Barit ran off to find a suitable potion salesman.

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

After meeting Raevis rests and prepares a couple of potentially useful spells, including the way to communicate with owls. When it's time to go, he mentions:  - *Hope we're prepared for this. Don't want to perish from the paws of a giant spider or bug.*

----------


## Frendle

Breedo grimaces at the thought of being bug food, "Ugh, better to be roasted and swallowed whole by a dragon than that, however I am ready to go. How shall we proceed?"

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

After thinking for a while Raevis tells the plan: - *To charm the owls, I should see them, and, as I need to communicate, they also must see me. The easiest way is to bring food. Preferably, mice or something similar. Owls are night predators, so they go hunting, when it's getting dark. So, by evening we should be stationing somewhere near their house. Preferably, without attracting too much attention.*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Raevis seems to have a good plan. Clip is as prepared for the heist as he thinks he is going to be.

*"Since the owls won't work, let's just walk through the yard. How bad could it be?"*

He asks the last part to himself, not really expecting a response. He's just pondering the implications of this new magic.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

Having made your plans, discussed strategy, adjusted spells, and procured additional components as needed, you arrive at Olivier's shop late in the afternoon.

"Good, you're here."  You barely recognize him, as he has donned a rather convincing mustache, changed into clothes and a hat suitable for a street sweeper, and seems slightly shorter.

One at a time, he has you climb onto a table he has cleared off.  He casts the spell from scrolls, and each of you in turn feels the world grow huge around you.  Once shrunken, the party climbs into a small padded box wood box, in which you find the Portable Hole, rolled up, folded, and tied into a bundle with threads.  For carrying purposes, the Hole weighs 50 lbs to your new shrunken size.  There is also a coil of grey thread about 10 feet long, un-shrunken, with one end tied securely to the box.

Olivier carries the box to the rear of Eldaroths estate, walking with a pace that is no doubt smooth to him, but quite jarring to your small forms.  
He opens one end of the box and places it atop the fence.  Good luck, he whispers, and walks off.  

He will wait nearby, and the party has pre-arranged a signal to be made with magical Lights once you have returned.

Exiting, you walk through the blurry shimmer of the wards, and into the Back Yard side of the fence...

Having passed through the ward, you now stand at the edge of the stone fence.  Ordinarily 8 high (96), to you, its effectively 960 down.  Luckily, Olivier thought ahead, and you have a 1000 rope to descend with, with the box heavy enough to serve as an anchor.  It will take about 10 minutes to descend the thread-rope, and 20 minutes when coming back.

The moon is close to full, so you can see the yard adequately well, although with disadvantage on Perception checks to make out details as the sun has just set. There are several patches of flowering bushes, some trees along one edge of the yard, an apparent garden area, a sitting area, a few cobblestone paths, an open grassy space, and a couple of tall rectangular boxes to your left on the near end of the yard.



_Each square corresponds to roughly a 18 x 18 area, making the back yard 36 wide and 50 long.  The map is stylized to reflect general terrain for each square.  Each 18x18 square is equivalent to 36x36 5 squares, meaning the distance across each square would be 180 at full scale.  For a typical traveling pace of 30 per round, it takes 6 rounds (36 seconds) to move from one grid square to another, or double that for stealthy movement. _ 

*6:15pm:  5 hours & 45 minutes until Eldaroth returns.  7 hours & 15 minutes until the magic wears off.

You determine what route you will take, whether you're traveling normally or stealthily.  Please reference grid coordinates for ease of use.*

*Spoiler: Nature DC 11*
Show


The rectangular boxes are beehives.
*Spoiler: Nature DC 14*
Show


Bees generally are not active at night unless there are lights around or they are disturbed.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --


Barit was pretty pumped up with excitement:
*"Let's move along the edge of the walkway, The gras should give us cover, without impeding us too much.*

With entirely too much enthusiasm he began to descend the wire to the ground. 




*Spoiler*
Show



Nature roll

(1d20)[*12*]

Moving to G36

Not particularly stealthy at the moment

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



Breedo looks around to get his bearings then moves along with Barit, sliding in ahead of him. "Let me take the lead for now." Breddo crouches, pulls the hood of his cloak up over his head and takes it carefully, looking around for big bugs.

*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show

Riolling stealth with advantage 
(1d20+5)[*20*] (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip likes the plan to stick to the edge of the walkway.

*"Yes. It should be faster than wading through the grass, but we can still take cover in the grass if we need to."*

He goes down the string when it is his turn. When he gets to the bottom, he puts his shield back on and prepares to move forward.

*"I recommend we move as quietly as possible. Those look like beehives. Let's avoid those."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*Nature Check: (1d20+5)[*11*]
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

Raevis nods: - *Agreed. Faster, closer to cover. And the insects in the grass might be dangerous.* - then goes to the rope, waiting for previous one to climb down and examining the yard meanwhile. He really didn't want to mess with giant mantises, spiders or ants, although last ones should be asleep by now. Hopefully, the wizard hadn't breed a new species of night flying acid-spitting ants...



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+7)[*12*] - Perception
(1d20+7)[*21*] - Perception (advantage)
(1d20+7)[*8*] - Stealth - after climbing down

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

*"Riding a bee might actually be quite funny. I'll keep one of the potions at hand. Keep an eye out for the owls and don't try to look like a scurrying mouse.*

Barrit took a look at the twilight sky, before proceeding through the gras towards the garden path. In theory, he could have just made himself invisible, flown in and dealt with the whole issue directly. But it was much more fun this way. 



*Spoiler*
Show



Perception

(1d20)[*18*]+4

----------


## J-H

You successfully descend, using the rope-like thread.  It does take quite some time, though.  You've heard of people who climb cliffs and mountains for fun, and it's certainly a tiring experience.  Luckily, nobody is too tired, so your lack of climbing harnesses does not produce a sudden and deadly fall.

You arrive at the ground, and make your way over to the bush in G36.  The branches in the bushes are widely spaced, and large enough to be like thick tree branches to you.  The branches form a canopy about 15 (relative to PC height) above the ground), and limit visibility to 30 within the bushes, but also provide plenty of cover from above.  The smell of the flowers is nearly overpowering to your smaller noses.  You don't see any immediate threats.

_Not dashing, climb speed at 1/2 movement = 15'/rd.  64 rounds, 6.4 minutes.  With people starting at slightly different times and looking around/talking, calling it 8 minutes to climb down.  Assuming you started in the middle of the fence, 4 squares of westwards movement is another 2 minutes without sneaking_

*6:25pm*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

Barrit took a few tentative steps and tried to jump from stand towards the twigs above. 

"It's curious. Despite us being much lighter, it feels as if we were regular size and everything else just got larger instead. I'd have expected us to more or less float in the air. That also means we are significantly weaker than a flea that can jump a multitude of it's own body length." 

As before he moved with unbothered nonchalance through the grass below the bush.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip waits for everyone to get down the 'rope' and then proposes a plan. 

*"These bushes might provide us a little cover. Let's go north from here, then cross the road up there and the continue on the west side of the path. It should make for the fastest movement but still let us jump into the bushes for protection if we need it."

"It looks like about a 20 minute walk to the building, 40 if we try to move quietly... I suggest quietly."*

As he says the last part, he wonders he big those owls would look to us now, and glances over at the bee hive with trepidation.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He's proposing my OOC recommendation. North to G29 then west to E-F 29, then north from there.

*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



"I agree with that, let's get going. If we don't see anything dangerous by the time we get to the pathway, should we speed up to shave off some time?" Says Breddo

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

*"Fine, let's do this then."*

Barrit was as usual impatient and unconcerned. Still, he conjured his large sword and opted to carry the blade.

----------


## J-H

*3 bush squares, 1 grass square (difficult terrain), rounding up, 3 minutes without stealth.  6:28pm*

You leave the area under the bush and begin passing through the grass.  The blades of grass are like thin, spiny trees, typically three to six times your height.  You can push your way through, but it is slow going (difficult terrain).  

Suddenly, out of nowhere, there's a whoosh, as a creature that seems even larger than the dragon you just fought plunges out of the sky and attempts to impale Raevis with its cruel talons.  It's an owl, possibly a small one, but still quite large to you.  It's talons stab Raevis, piercing through flesh, but he manages to wrestle his way out of its grasp before it can carry him off!

*Spoiler*
Show


Owl dives 90' unspotted (rolled a 20 on its stealth check), makes a flyby attack (no OAs) on Raevis, then moves 30' up and away.  

Talons (1d20+11)[*30*] or (1d20+11)[*28*] with advantage because its target didn't see it coming
Damage (4d6+6)[*25*], on hit target must make a DC 21 Acrobatics or Athletics check or be grappled.  (1d20+9)[*26*] Athletics

Initiative
Owl (1d20+6)[*9*]
Raevis (1d20+2)[*20*] (1d20+2)[*7*]
Barit (1d20+3)[*9*]
Breddo (1d20+2)[*13*]
Clip (1d20+3)[*10*]



The owl is 30' away (up and to the left relative to the party).  Not sure you established a marching order, but I assume everyone's doing a typical line w/ 10' intervals.  It's dark, but at this distance, it's quite easy for you to see the creature.  After all, its wingspan is a solid 80-100' from your current perspective.

*=> Raevis, Breddo, Clip*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip watches in horror as Raevis almost gets carried away as an owl snack. He is relieved to see druid escape the bird's clutches and quickly fires two beams of hot, white light from his hand.

*"We may not need to kill it. If we can show it that we can hurt it, it might decide it's better off flying away."*

He then moves to the closest cover, keeping his eyes on the owl.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* Lightning Launcher Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*], Damage: (1d6+6)[*9*]
Attack 2: (1d20+10)[*16*], Damage: (1d6+6)[*9*]

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* if hit, will use repulsion shield
*Movement:* to closest cover
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 41/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

Raevis makes a muffled scream, when a giant owl tries to catch him, but wriggles out of its claws and, exclaiming - *Blasted owls!* - bends down to the ground to make him harder to carry, - *No killing, or we'll be discovered! Take cover and try to scare it!*
He then moves to closest cover, trying to keep it between himself and possible ways of approach.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move - move to the bush to the North, behind one of the branches
Standard  - hide (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --



Breddo aims at the owl, and fires off a frosty attack.


*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show


casts the cantrip Frostbite  * Constitution save DC 12* (2d6)[*7*]  and disadvantage on its next attack roll by the end of its next turn

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

*"You fools, we'll never befriend it if you hurt it!"*

Barrit cried out - quite hypocritically, as he sent two lances of eldritch energy at the owl, pushing it away from the group - and hopefully scaring it that way. 



*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20+10)[*24*], damage (1d10)[*3*]+5, if crit (1d10)[*6*]
(1d20+10)[*26*], damage (1d10)[*5*]+5, if crit (1d10)[*6*]

For every hit push 10ft (equivalent) back

----------


## J-H

Raevis searches the skies, and is fairly sure that owls usually hunt alone.

The owl ignores Breddo's cantrip.  
Clip's first shot sends a tiny bolt of electricity scorching into the owl (hit for 9), but the second one seems to do no more than singe a few of the feathery fluff that insulates it.  He moves a little ways away from the party.

The owl then swoops back at the group, making another try at grabbing a snack, but Breddo's armor deflects the sword-sized talons.  

*Spoiler*
Show


Owl is 30' away relative, has 120' move.  30' turn, 30' back to party, then 60' away after the flyby attack + 20' from Eldritch blast pushes.

Random targeting (1d10)[*3*] with those who moved being lower probability targets
Raevis 1-2
Breddo 3-5
Clip 6-7
Barit 8-10

Talons (1d20+11)[*19*] for (4d6+4)[*15*] 
On hit, DC 21 check to avoid being grappled (1d20)[*7*] and carried off.


It flies past, its tail feathers getting singed by Barit, who gives it a speed boost away from the group.

*=>Raevis, Breddo, Clip*

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 41/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

Softly cursing the owl's habit to hunt at night, Raevis points his staff at the bird and casts a spell, trying to calm the night predator.

*- Hold on. Trying to calm it. Just be ready to react, if my magic doesn't work.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard - Ready action: Animal Friendship, when the owl is in 30' of me. DC 15 Wis save, or charmed.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip waits to see if Raevis' spell works. If the owl approaches in a friendly manner, Clip will let Raevis take over. If the owl attacks, then he will fight back.

*"Good luck, Raevis. Let's see if this works."*

He stands in front of Raevis to protect him, holding up his shield in defense. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*none
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* if hit, will use repulsion shield
*Movement:* to closest cover
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --
Reaction: -- If hit by owl will cast shield



Breddo moves near the other two and readies his sword and shield for the owl in case it attacks again. "If he comes back for an attack I will hit it!"

*Spoiler: Readied Action*
Show


Ready action: If the Owl attacks within melee range Breddo with attack with his sword.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --

*"Probably just really want's a mouse. Just keep still"*

Barrit casually called up the illusion of a large mouse on the garden path. Hoping that the owl would be inclined to switch targets



*Spoiler*
Show



Silent Image of a lifesized mouse next to our group.

----------


## J-H

Raevis readies his spell, as Breddo and Clip stand ready to protect him.

The owl swoops back, and the spell takes effect.  Suddenly not seeing Raevis or those with him as food, it circles in confusion.  Barit conjures an image of a mouse, and it swoops down on that - but the mouse is an illusion.  Confused and slightly injured, the owl decides that whatever the prey is in this area, it's too confusing... and flies away.

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 41/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

Raevis shakes his head, looking as the giant owl flies away: *- Now where's our precious dragons? All right. I don't want to check, what else lurks at the garden, so gather close, I'll make us stealthier. We have about an hour, so let's not waste time.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I cast Pass without Trace, everybody gets +10 to Stealth. Hope this helps to stay unnoticed at least till we get inside.
And continue moving with Stealth (1d20+17)[*28*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: Improved Invisibility

Barit dismissed the illussion with a casual flick of his finger and tested the stealth spell by jumping up and down a bit, marveling at how little sound it produced.

*"Marvelous. Alright, time to be extra sneaky."* His form shimmered and he became invisible 



*Spoiler*
Show



Casting Improved Invisibility 

Sneak

(1d20+17)[*24*]

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --
Reaction: -- 



Breddo smiles as the spell makes him even quieter, and moves out with the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Stealth  with advantage  (1d20+15)[*26*] (1d20+15)[*21*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip is relieved that the owl decided to flee. He didn't want to hurt it in the first place, but he's also not sure we could have defeated it if it had stayed to fight.

*"Nice job with the owl, Raevis. And thanks for the magical stealth."*

He travels along via the previously decided route, but willing to change course as events and others desires dictate.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*none
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* 
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

Owl fight and aftermath: 1 minute, 6:29pm

G32->F32->E32->E31 (3 squares, stealthing, 3 minutes)  6:32pm

You leave the path and walk under the canopy of another flower bush, which is like a very large and broad tree to you.

E31->E28 3 squares, stealthing, 3 minutes *6:35pm*

You proceed underneath the very large bush without incident for a little while, before you all spot a pair of moths fluttering towards the group.  They are on the small size for moths, only about 1" in wingspan, and have silvery wings with white spots.  You are pretty sure that they mean to make a meal of you.

They are about 60' away from the front of your line coming from the front.
*=>Party completely wins initiative.  Raevis, Barit, Clip, Breddo act in that order*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -

Barit immediately created the illusion of a large frog, covering himself and whoever was behind him at the moment. 

"Hey, does anyone know what moths are afraid of?"




*Spoiler*
Show



Cast Silent Image via Misty Visions.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip watches as Barit creates giant frog around us. Well, likely a tiny frog to the moths, but a frog nonetheless. 

*"Nice job. Let's see if I can help."*

He uses his own magic to make the loudest, deepest *"RIBBET"* he can, coming from deep within the frog.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*minor illusion to create the sound of a loud frog. My hope is that this gives Barit advantage if a deception check is required. 
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* 
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 HP: 41/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

Noticing the moth, Raevis just holds close to the group and prepares his quarterstaff, hoping, that for now the not-so-clever insects will turn away after his friend's tricks.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready Action on moth closing in - attack.
Quarterstaff one-handed, shield - in another.

----------


## Frendle

Breddo takes the same stance as he did with the owl, awaiting their decent to attack or the avoid the frog.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Breddo will ready an attack if one of the moths come into attack range.

----------


## J-H

The moths fly closer, splitting up slightly.  Their antenna twitch, and Barit feels like he's the focus of their attention...despite being invisible and covered by an illusion.

The moths are at about 11 & 2 relative to the party's direction of travel, and 20' away (horizontal+vertical).
*=>Everyone*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: Misty Visions



"Feels like they can see through illusions - just my luck. Well, might as well try out the potion now."
Barit took a deep gulp from the brownish liquid and smiled at the incoming moths.  



*Spoiler*
Show



Action: Drink Potion of Animal Friendship
"When you drink this potion, you can cast the animal friendship spell (save DC 13) for 1 hour at will. Agitating this muddy liquid brings little bits into view: a fish scale, a hummingbird tongue, a cat claw, or a squirrel hair."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Since it seems like the frog ruse is not going to work, and seeing that Barit is focusing on the one on the right, Clip steps forward and shoots two bolts of lightning at the moth on the left. 

*"Let's try to scare them off the old-fashioned way."*

He keeps his shield ready in case he is attacked.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* Lightning Launcher 
To hit 1: (1d20+10)[*18*], damage: (1d6+6)[*8*]
To hit 2: (1d20+10)[*16*], damage: (1d6+6)[*9*]

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* Moves to the front of the group
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

The first lightning bolt hits, and the moth immediately vanishes from sight.  Your second bolt follows right behind the first, and you feel like you would have it, if the moth were still there.

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --
Reaction: -- 



"Well, looks like it is time for me to use the Eldritch portion of my capabilities again." 

He aims carefully and sends a fiery bolt at the moth on the left.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Fire Bolt  (1d20+4)[*10*]      damage  (2d10)[*6*]

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 17 HP: 41/66
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -- 

*- Going to reveal them. Watch the light,* - with a short gesture Raevis sends a wave of shimmering magic to the moth's location.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Faerie Fire - on the moth's position

----------


## J-H

Raevis' spell takes effect, but aside from a few glowing motes of dust being disturbed at the edge of the effect, it doesn't seem to help.  (Dex save passed)

The moth on the right, still visible, slows and lands next to Barit - despite the half-elf's invisibility.  Its eyes are huge and dark, but the rest of it is light grey, with its feelers and the scales on its wings seeming nearly translucent.  

Barit feels the rush of wind as something invisible approaches, the second moth suddenly becoming visible just overhead as it sinks small, delicate pincers into his flesh.  Barit sways, and his eyes close as he collapses to the ground, his invisibility fading.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bite with advantage from being invisible
(1d20+6)[*17*] or (1d20+6)[*25*] to hit for (2d6+4)[*14*] piercing damage.  DC 10 Con save or fall unconscious for 1 hour.



*=> Party
GM1 is hovering just over Barit, who is unconscious and visible, as he's lost concentration.  GM2 is on the ground just to his right, looking at Barit curiously.*

Order of actions is 
Raevis
Barit
Clip
Breddo

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 52/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

Seeing, that the moths aren't going to calm down, Raevis crouches to the ground, - at least, so it seems from the side, - and turns into a giant scorpion, heading to the flying insects and trying to grapple them both.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus - wild shape into scorpion
AC 16
HP 52/52
Speed 40
Multiattack: Claws 2x +8 1d8+6 bludgeoning, DC 19 escape grapple, Sting +8 1d10+6 piercing, DC 15 Con or 22 poison
Move to the moths
Attacks: Claw and Sting - GM1, Claw - GM2
(1d20+8)[*23*] - attack 1, grapple GM1 if hit
(1d20+8)[*16*] - attack 2
(1d20+8)[*9*] - attack 3, grapple GM2 if hit
(1d8+6)[*10*] - damage 1
(1d10+6)[*14*] - damage 2
(1d10+6)[*16*] - damage 3

----------


## Frendle

*Breddo Toothwise* 
 Orc Fighter (Eldritch Knight) 
AC: 23 HP: 85/85
Int 1: Spd 20: PP 15: PIv 10: Pin 15 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: --
Reaction: -- 




Breddo advances to the same moth that Raevis attacked, marveling as always at the sudden transformation. He moves behind the moth placing it at a disadvantage and takes a couple swings with his long sword.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Breddo can move 30' as a bonus move (Orc Aggressive feature) plus his normal move of 30'. I am assuming this is enough to allow him to get behind the moth. If not then only the first to hit roll counts.

(1d20+10)[*18*] (1d20+10)[*27*]           damage (1d8+6)[*12*]

(1d20+10)[*30*] (1d20+10)[*19*]           damage (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Frendle

Breddo sinks the second swing deeply into the moth. 

*Spoiler: Crit*
Show


(1d8+6)[*12*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip is left to wonder how a common moth can disappear when it is hit. These must not be normal moths. When they descend on Barit, Clip backs away to get a better shot.

*"We need to drive them away."*

He keeps his shield ready in case he is attacked.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* Lightning Launcher at invisible moth
To hit 1: (1d20+10)[*16*], damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] (12 to hit with disadvantage)
To hit 2: (1d20+10)[*13*], damage: (1d6+6)[*11*] (13 to hit with disadvantage)

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* Moves to the front of the group
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

Raevis shifts into scorpion form, grabbing the moth that attacked Barit, and stabbing it with his stinger.  The moth turns invisible and tries to move away, but is trapped where it is.  Raevis' other claw fails to connect with the charmed moth.

*=> I need to know if Clip and Breddo will attack the invisible but grappled moth (with disadvantage) or the charmed one.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 66/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: Misty Visions



"Don't attack Mothra - I just got her tamed."
Barit, who had just fallen to the ground and played dead for a second to escape the other moth's attention directed his attention to his attacker and said:

"That wasn't very nice of you." and closed in on the invisble creature struggling with the scorpion, lashing out with his sword



*Spoiler*
Show



Attacking twice with conjured blade w/ disadvantage

(1d20)[*19*]/(1d20)[*11*]+10, damage (2d6)[*4*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*5*]
(1d20)[*3*]/(1d20)[*11*]+10, damage (2d6)[*5*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

Barit pops up, slashing the invisible moth.  Clip and Breddo don't do as well, their blows missing as the creature struggles in Raevis' claw.

The invisible moth bites back, attempting to get Raevis to let go, then becomes visible again. It is visibly scarred and leaking ichor.  Raevis' exoskeleton is damaged, but he continues to hold on.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bite, with advantage due to invisibility.
(1d20+6)[*22*] or (1d20+6)[*14*], for (2d6+4)[*8*] damage, DC 10 Con save or fall asleep (1d20)[*10*]



The charmed moth backs up 10', moving a bit away from this dangerous fight.

GM2 has backed up 10'
GM1 is grappled and visible, for now

*=> Raevis, Barit, Clip, Breddo in that order*

*Spoiler: GM1 reaction when hit*
Show


It's going to turn invisible when hit successfully for the first time

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

Not even noticing the scratch on the exoskeleton, the giant scorpion continues to tear the captured moth, clearly not going to let it go anywhere.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AC 16
HP 44/52
Speed 40
Multiattack: Claws 2x +8 1d8+6 bludgeoning, DC 19 escape grapple, Sting +8 1d10+6 piercing, DC 15 Con or 22 poison - all on GM1
(1d20+8)[*18*] - claw
(1d20+8)[*13*] - claw
(1d20+8)[*12*] - claw disadvantage
(1d20+8)[*24*] - sting
(1d20+8)[*18*] - sting disadvantage
(1d8+6)[*13*] - bludgeoning
(1d8+6)[*7*] - bludgeoning
(1d10+6)[*12*] - piercing, if hits - DC 15 Con or 22 poison damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip lets the charmed moth go and focuses on the sometimes invisible one. He gets a glimpse of it, retrained, before it turns invisible again. It's enough to train his shots. 

*"Let's finish this one."*

Two bolts of lightning shoot out from his glove at the giant moth. He keeps his shield ready in case he is attacked.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* Lightning Launcher (restrained advantage should counter the invisibility disadvantage)
To hit 1: (1d20+10)[*20*], damage: (1d6+6)[*8*]
To hit 1: (1d20+10)[*15*], damage: (1d6+6)[*9*]

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* Moves to the front of the group
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -



Barit was a bit miffed that the other moth was so antagonistic, and decided that taking it down was probably for the best. 

"It's futile to get revenge on a dumb beast... but it's fun to try."



*Spoiler*
Show



Attacking twice with Eldritch Blast

(1d20)[*20*]/(1d20)[*11*]+10, damage (1d10)[*4*]+5, if crit (1d10)[*7*]
(1d20)[*5*]/(1d20)[*9*]+10, damage (1d10)[*6*]+5, if crit (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Frendle

Breddo squints one eye and aims for the sound of the same moth as best he can, swinging his sword in two "graceful" arcs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+10)[*26*] (1d20+10)[*16*]    damage (1d8+6)[*10*]

(1d20+10)[*23*] (1d20+10)[*27*]    damage (1d8+6)[*11*]

----------


## J-H

The moth cracks in half under the barrage of blows, shimmering into visibility as it literally falls apart into three pieces.

The other moth, alarmed at seeing one of its kind killed, jumps into the air and begins to fly off.

*=> Party*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -




"Hey, Mothra, don't be shy. Come on, help us out. With you we can get to the house in just a few minutes."
Barit tried to keep his control on the moth and calm it down. 

"Anyone up for a ride on the moth express?"




*Spoiler*
Show



Reasserting control with another DC 13 will save for the moth

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip keeps his shield up, waiting for the second moth to attack. He breathes a sigh of relief as he sees that Barit has the moth charmed, and lowers his shield. The tension leaves his body but he is still prepared to attack if the moth turns on us. 

*"A ride would be nice."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* none

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* Moves to the front of the group
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

Shaken by the destruction of its fellow moth, the moth ignores the charm effect and flies off.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -




"Shame. Oh well, let's press on - with a bit of luck we meet another critter before this potion runs out."
Barit gave up on the moth and focused again on keeping an eye on the environment, rubbing the shoulder where the moth had pierced his skin.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

While he would have liked to get ride, Clip is relieved to see the second moth fly away. He checks on Barit as they continue to move towards the house.

*"Barit, are you ok? Do you need to rest a minute?"*

He knows we don't have time to rest. We need to finish the mission. So even as he asks Barit how he's doing, Clip is looking towards the house and the journey ahead.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* none

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* continues
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Frendle

I'm glad to see it go honestly. Moths that turn invisible, seems like an enchantment laid on them. I wonder if we'll fond more like that."

Breddo then follows along with the others.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


Barit rolled his shoulder and winced:

"Smarts quite a bit, mainly because of the venom."
He shrugged: "No big deal though. My elvish heritage once again shows its superiority. Better keep walking instead of waiting for the next disaster. Being so small really is a drag."

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

The giant scorpion purposefully snaps his claws in the direction of house. The expression of his mandibles doesn't show much, but in the whole he seems impatient to move further.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## J-H

6:36pm after battle.  Square E28

7 squares at 36 seconds/square = 4 minutes
*6:40p, E21*

You all spot a ghost moth at the limit of your darkvision range (60' away)
What do you do?

Current terrain:  On the north edge of another flowering bush adjacent to the path.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 7/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

When he spots the moth, Clip freezes. He then slowly raises his shield, squats down in the grass, and moves to the front of the group. He whispers to the others.

*"Everyone, freeze! Maybe it hasn't seen us yet."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:* Hide (1d20+6)[*24*]

*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* continues
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


Barit followed the example but at the same time readied himself to use the magic of the potion.

"Don't attack it immediately if it comes close, I'll try to charm it. So don't harm it."





*Spoiler*
Show



Stealth:

(1d20+7)[*19*]

That done: Readied action to use Animal Friendship once it is in range.

----------


## Frendle

Breddo follows his companion's actions. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


stealth advantage

(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## J-H

E21, 6:40pm
The party hides in the grass and underneath fallen leaves.  You're pretty sure the ghost moths are gone, but wait a bit to be sure.

6:42pm

You move north, not bothering to hide your presence as you aim for speed rather than stealth.  The hedge of flowering bushes, you know, continues most of the way to the house, and you continue to follow it.

6:43pm
E19 (dice roll surprisingly un-helpful)

*Surprise Round*

Something much bigger than you is suddenly moving nearby, and very fast.  Scuttling across the ground, it's hard to make out anything other than the reddish color of its open mouth - it's skin blends so well with the grass and leaves around it.  Still, you're sure this is some type of lizard.  It just happens to be the size of a dragon relative to you.



It runs towards the group, somehow deciding that Breddo's heavy armor and shield remind it of a beetle shell, and must be concealing some delicious innards.  It clamps its jaws around Breddo, but the half-orc manages to twist so that it can't hold him.
*Spoiler: attacking*
Show


(1d3)[*2*] 1= Clip 2 = Breddo 3 = Barit
Raevis is bigger and more threatening looking, so he's not a choice target.

Bite (1d20+9)[*27*] for (3d8+6)[*24*] piercing damage
On hit, the target, if Medium or smaller, must make a DC 16 Athletics or Acrobatics check.  On a failed check, the target is Grappled. 
Grapple check no modifiers (1d20)[*12*] 



*Spoiler: Init*
Show


SA (1d20+3)[*21*]
Barit (1d20+3)[*8*]
Breddo (1d20+2)[*4*]
Clip (1d20+3)[*13*]
Raevis (1d20+3)[*8*], (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## J-H

The lizard tries to bite Breddo again...surely the shiny hard beetle was just in its mouth!  This time Breddo is able to get his shield up, and the lizard's teeth skid off his armor.

*Spoiler: bite*
Show


Attack (1d20+9)[*17*] for (3d8+6)[*16*] piercing damage
DC 16 Athletics/Acrobatics check or be grappled, Breddo (1d20+9)[*20*]



The lizard is gargantuan in size relative to the party, and is to the left of your marching order, its color-changing skin and stillness having made it impossible for all but the most keen of eyes to detect when waiting in ambush.  It is adjacent to Breddo, and everyone else should be within 20-ish feet of it.
You can make a nature check to try to ID it.

Initiative
*=>
Clip
Raevis
Barit
Breddo*

*Spoiler: Reaction when someone manages to damage it, open only if someone higher in initiative has hit it*
Show


Skitter.  Upon being damaged, it moves up to half its speed away (25') without provoking opportunity attacks, and attempts to hide.
I'll roll that stealth check when needed instead of adding a 3rd post.  Remember, searching for a hiding creature takes an action.  You might be able to beat its stealth check with passive perception, if it rolls low....

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

When he spots the dragon-sized lizard, Clip tries to move into action quickly, trying to block the creature from attacking his friends, but he is too late, and watches as it bites into Breddo.

*"Quickly, we need to fight it off."*

He draws one of his wands and tries to paralyze the beast, then moves up next to it with his shield in front of him.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nature: (1d20+5)[*25*]

*Action:* Uses wand of paralysis, DC15 CON save or paralyzed.
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* closes with the lizard
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

The huge lizard freezes in place, its muscles locked and rigid.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


"Yes, now let's see if we can't get a new friend."





*Spoiler*
Show




DC 13 Wisdom save vs. Charm

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

Scorpionlike Raevis moves behind the creature, aiming to hold until it makes an attempt to attack, and giving Barit time to charm the lizard.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Moving in close range, preferably near or behind the lizard (but not too far and close to the tail).
Ready action on it's attack or hostile action - attack.

----------


## J-H

The lizard tenses as the paralysis wears off at the end of its turn (succeeded on Save).  It can't take any actions, but it looks like it's ready to spring into motion.
(I rolled insight checks and all 3 of you got 6 and under)

*=>
Clip
Raevis
Barit*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


"I could be wrong, but I think it likes us..."
"...for a snack"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip steps back and gets ready to attack in case Barit's ploy is unsuccessful. 

*"OK, I am ready too."*

He keeps his shield in front of him waits to see what the lizard does.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:* 
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

Raevis keeps staying still, almost not moving at all, waiting, how the lizard will react.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Same course of actions, as before.
Ready action on it's attack or hostile action - attack.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


"Much helps much..."
Barrit grinned - and sent another dazzling smile at the reptile, willing it to be friendly "Now, who's a good lizard? Yes, you are a very good lizard!"



*Spoiler*
Show


Since it's at will and there is no clause preventing repeated application, I'll use my action to hit it again with animal friendship.

----------


## J-H

Clip and Raevis get ready to strike if the lizard is hostile.  Barit attempts to charm it again, but its eyes fix on him as it lunches for a bite.  It misses, just barely, its jaws closing on the air near Barit's shoulder.

*=> Clip and Raevis take readied attack actions*

*Spoiler*
Show


It got a Nat20 last round on the save vs charm.  This round it got a 16 on the dice.
Bite (1d20+9)[*16*] for (3d8+6)[*12*] piercing damage.
On hit, DC 16 Athletics check ((1d20)[*20*]+mod) or be grappled in its mouth.



*=>
Clip*
then it's going to take a reaction if Clip hits it.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip shoots the lizard, staying back out of its reach.

*"Look out!"*

He keeps his shield in front of him and backs away.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Lightning launcher attack (1d20+10)[*30*], damage (1d6+6)[*9*] +5 for crit = 14
*Movement:* 
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

And when the lizard attacks, scorpion's claws and tail move rapidly to catch and hold the creature. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AC 16
HP 44/52
Speed 40
Multiattack: Claws 2x +8 1d8+6 bludgeoning, DC 19 escape grapple, Sting +8 1d10+6 piercing, DC 15 Con or 22 poison - all on GM1
(1d20+8)[*20*] - claw
(1d20+8)[*27*] - claw 
(1d20+8)[*9*] - sting
(1d8+6)[*14*] - claw bludgeoning
(1d8+6)[*8*] - claw bludgeoning 
(1d10+6)[*7*] - sting piercing, if hits - DC 15 Con or 22 poison damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip fires off two more bolts of lightning at the lizard, continuing to stay back out of its reach.

He keeps his shield in front of him and backs away.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Lightning launcher attack (1d20+10)[*25*], damage (1d6+6)[*12*]
extra attack (1d20+10)[*25*], damage (1d6+6)[*7*]
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* 2nd Lightning launcher attack (1d20+10)[*27*], damage (1d6+6)[*7*]
Will use repulsion shield if hit after his turn
*Movement:* moves back 20'
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

The lizard attempts to skitter away, but Raevis' claws hold it fast.
*=>Raevis, Barit*

----------


## Xav

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

After catching the lizard, the scorpion proceeds his attack, clawing and piercing the thick skin. This time Raevis wasn't going to let the enemy run away.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AC 16
HP 44/52
Speed 40
Multiattack: Claws 2x +8 1d8+6 bludgeoning, DC 19 escape grapple, Sting +8 1d10+6 piercing, DC 15 Con or 22 poison - all on GM1
(1d20+8)[*23*] - claw
(1d20+8)[*10*] - claw
(1d20+8)[*21*] - sting
(1d8+6)[*7*] - claw bludgeoning
(1d8+6)[*10*] - claw bludgeoning
(1d10+6)[*7*] - sting piercing, if hits - DC 15 Con or 22 poison damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


"Oh come on, why don't you love me? Fine, be that way."
Barrit went in and started slashing the lizard



*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20)[*5*]+10, damage (2d6)[*7*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*9*]+10, damage (2d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*12*]

+4 Thunder damage from Genie's Wrath

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: damage*
Show


Raevis 14 damage
DC 15 CON or 22 poison damage, Con save (1d20+1)[*19*]
Barit 29 damage



The lizard's wounds close slightly (regenerate 10hp), but not nearly enough to keep up with the damage the three of you are inflicting.  It turns on Raevis and tries to crunch the scorpion's exoskeleton between its sharp teeth.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bite (1d20+9)[*21*] for (3d8+6)[*28*] piercing damage.
On hit, DC 16 Athletics check ((1d20)[*20*]+mod) or be grappled in its mouth.


*=>Clip, Raevis, Barit*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip maintains his position and fires off two more bolts of lightning at the lizard, continuing to stay back out of its reach.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Lightning launcher attack (1d20+10)[*25*], damage (1d6+6)[*10*]
Extra attack (1d20+10)[*28*], damage (1d6+6)[*7*]
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Will use repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Raevis*
Human Moon Circle Druid
AC: 19 >>> 16 HP: 41/66 >>> 44/52
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 13 
Conditions: Wild Shape (Giant Scorpion) 
Concentrating: -- 

The scorpion continued its attack



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AC 16
HP 44/52
Speed 40,
Multiattack:
Claw (1d20+8)[*24*], damage (1d8+6)[*8*], if crit (1d8)[*1*] DC 19 escape grapple
Claw (1d20+8)[*20*], damage (1d8+6)[*9*], if crit (1d8)[*5*] DC 19 escape grapple
Sting (1d20+8)[*19*], damage (1d10+6)[*7*], if crit (1d10)[*10*] if hits - DC 15 Con or 22 poison damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


The fierce fighting didn't leave Barrit with enough breath to quip, so instead he kept swinging at the lizard. 



*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20)[*8*]+10, damage (2d6)[*11*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*7*]
(1d20)[*8*]+10, damage (2d6)[*11*]+6, if crit (2d6)[*4*]

+4 Thunder damage from Genie's Wrath

----------


## J-H

Clip zaps the lizard twice (17), then Raevis claws and stings it, attacking with both claws and the stinger (24) as he realized the lizard couldn't be restrained.  It dodges out of range (moves 25'), but Barit follows and hits it twice (34)

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+1)[*5*]  Con DC 15 or 22 poison damage



The blows and the poison are too much, and it collapses to the ground, dead, scorched, and leaking blood onto the grass.

*=> What do you do now?*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


*"Phew. Once we reach the house, I need a break. This garden is just theming with uncuddly critters. Maybe we should speed up some more."*

Barit, took a swig from his canteen and made a few gestures to remove the blood from his clothes, before continuing in a light jog.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

Clip looks around, quickly shifting his gaze back and forth for a few seconds until it is clear that the danger has passed. His demeanor settles and he prepares to keep going. 

*"Yes. Let's keep moving."*

He continues on the previously determined path, moving towards the front of the group.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Lightning launcher attack [roll0], damage [roll1]
Extra attack [roll2], damage [roll3]
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Will use repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## J-H

E19 6:44pm
The three of you proceed along the flowerbush/path border for about 5 minutes, eventually coming to the end of the bushes.

E10 6:49pm

Directly ahead of you (8 squares/4 minutes of walking) is the path leading up to the doorway.  You can go straight to the door, but you'll be out in the open.

If you veer west a bit, you can approach the back wall through a garden area.  Alternatively, you can cross the path diagonally and to the right to another area of bushes.

A larger herb garden is to your east across the path.  The plants there sway in the wind, and you smell the aromas of sage, garlic, and other cooking spices.
If you didn't eat dinner, it smells pretty good.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Are you going to the door, or to the wall?  Which route do you take?

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Clip*, Elf Artificer | AC: 20 HP: 75/75 | PP: 14 PIv: 19 PIs: 10 
Spell Slots: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 3/3 3rd: 2/2
Wands, Web: 7/7, Fireball 7/7, Paralysis 6/7
Repulsion: 4/4, Flash of Genius: 4/4
Conditions: 

When they get to the edge of the bushes, Clip looks around for any danger, looks at the wall and the door for any likely entrances, and then turns to the others. 

*"With everything that is flying around here, I'd rather not cross the path in the open. I say we veer left and approach via this garden."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Investigation (1d20+9)[*22*] to find best path to any entrances.
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:* Will use repulsion shield if hit
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Olivier Sandalwood in Merchant District
Brus, urchin that works for Olivier
Eldaroth, wizard that has Nobility and Notables of the Sword Coast
Duchy of Eastland, main line of inheritance has died off

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Barit the Pretender*
Half Elf Djinni Bladelock
AC: 17 HP: 52/66
PP: 14 PIv: 10 PIs: 10 
Conditions: -- 
Concentrating: -


*"Fine by me. Just remember: Spiders like to live in walls. Let's move through their quickly to get to the doors."*

Barit took his own advice and moved with a lot more caution.



*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+7)[*25*] stealth

----------


## J-H

E10  6:49pm
E10->D10->D2 (9 squares, 5 minutes travel time total)

You head west, hugging the bushes, and then move into the smaller garden, heading towards the door while following close to the edge of the path.  As you do so, pushing your way through herbs and plants, Raevis detects rustling noises coming closer from the west and the northwest.  Whatever it is, it doesn't sound like footprints.  You can only see for about 6" (12 squares/60ft equivalent) due to the tall plants.

*Spoiler: dice are not in your favor this time*
Show


A 1 on a d8 in this section triggers an encounter with the creature type that lives here.  Out of 7 d8s, I rolled *3* ones

Init

R (1d20+3)[*9*], (1d20+3)[*5*]
B (1d20+3)[*16*] 
C  (1d20+3)[*20*]
1  (1d20+6)[*8*]
2  (1d20+6)[*12*]



(D10 6:54pm arrive at wall once this is resolved)

*=> Raevis, then first unknown.  Clip and Barit currently don't know anything's up.*

----------

